# drivers for soundcard m-audio 2496



## annacamilla (Mar 31, 2008)

salutes, I have bought an soundcard "m-audio 2496", which drivers I must install in order to work at best with REW?:scratch:






annacamilla.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Just use the standard drivers that are suitable for your operating system. (Vista or XP).

brucek


----------



## annacamilla (Mar 31, 2008)

ok thanks:T





annacamilla.


----------

